# My new Handicapped Boat



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is my new 2009 Ocean Master 31' CC. After hurricane Ivan destroyed my 42' Ocean Super Sport while it was on the hill in Alabama I finally decided to get a trailerable boat. This boat had accessories added to it to make it more accessible for me since I have been in a wheelchair since 1988. I was35 at the time of my injury leaving me with an incomplete spinal cord injury. I am now 54. I received the boat this spring.

The hull is factory stock except for the door we added on the side for easy entry. While the boat is in the lift I can lower the lift and roll right in. It can be opened at sea when it's calm. It makes a great diving door. The only other thing added for me is the completely electric adjustable seating. Up and down, forward and aft. The seat have super nice padding just like a 70's Cadillac. I have had passengers fall asleep while running.

The electronics are massive.

Raymarine E120 & E80. Autopilot. Glendinning Controls. Radar. FLIR Camera. Raymarine Camera facing aft. ProFish Windlass,Underwater Lights.Radio, Stereo, ect.

I also installed a misting system from Misters Unlimited with 10 misting heads that really cool you down on those hot days. 

There are 3 live wells and 2 insulated fish boxes w/pump out. 

My boat name is "Survivor" so give me a shout sometimes out in the Gulf.


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

that is awesome :bowdown


----------



## kbi_n_mayretta (Oct 2, 2007)

that is awesome :bowdown


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Lord have mercy...that is one fine boat. 

(You can edit your post and hit enter after each picture and they will stack vertically, makes for easier viewing.) 

NICE BOAT!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

That's one AWESOME boat!!!!!

can you believe that I called Oceanmasterseveral months back to ask about their boats and in the course of talking to the sales guy (he asked me what kind of job I had) I told him that I work for R & M Mobility in Pensacola making vehicles handicapped accessible. 

Then he tells me about this awesome 31' boat they're building for a guy in Gulf Breeze!!

That was months ago.....!

Over the last few months, I've told several of our chair-bound clientel about the boat and several have expressed incredible interest in seeing pictures.

Good Job on the boat, I'm glad you posted the pics/bio I hope to get an Ocean Master one day too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the info and raves. This is the first time I posted pics. I even posted it in the wrong place!! I was checking the Blue Water forum b/c I'm heading out tomorrow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful ride. My hat...ahh, do rag is off to ya'll......


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW!





congrats on a beautiful ride and just for keeping on with everything :bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes that is one sweet looking ride. Good luck tomorrow as well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey R & M....Is your shop behind your house?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

BTW, flir camera... That's Badass, big league right there!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The FLIR camera is an awesome safety device. At night you can see EVERYTHING in the water. Usedconstantly in the darkoffshoreto look out for floating boards, trees, etc. When looking at another boat at night you can see all the structual members b/c of the difference in density. It's really cool.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That thing is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a FLIR I use for work.



they are an awesome technology to be sure


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Not even gonna sugar coat or BS here that is a very nice boat.No glamor in that boat it was built for fishing.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/18/2009)*Beautiful ride. My hat...ahh, do rag is off to ya'll......


I was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!!!!! That thing is super nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a FINE ride. Congrats and ENJOY.:usaflag


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

That is one amazing ride! clean cut and well done. congrats!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I work with a lot of wheelchair bound individuals and that vessel is an inspiration. I have tried to take some of the guys fishing but it is way cumbersome. That is a fishing machine. I bet you have it dialed in! Pure Beauty!


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, beautiful boat!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!!!

Is the mist system made for salt water? I assume it must be flushed with fresh water after each use right?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome boat, congrats, hope you have many years of great fishing out of her.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one good looking boat!!!I hope you share some pics of you catching fish off of it, or share the technologly and or what has worked for you, So others in your situation will find it in them to do the same. Thanks


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice job! Looks perfect!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The boat has a 30 gallon fresh water tank that supplies water to the fresh wash down, a sink and the misters. 

Thank you for all the compliments.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Cool and outstanding on many different levels!!

:bowdown :bowdown

MScontender


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a great looking boat!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master, you and your boat have my total respect and admiration!!! :usaflag


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ocean Master that is a fine looking fishing machine that you have got there. Not only that you are my kind of fisherman, definately hard core. Fair winds, following seas and bowed double rods to you.

Kim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheese and Rice!!!!!! Beautiful with ALL the bells and whistles!!!!! :clap

Can't wait for the reports and if you need a crew member, let me know!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those chairs look like pilot seats, good and comfy... What a nice ride...


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I fished next to this boat offshore recently dont remember the spot but our boat is a 20' grady white with a crows nest.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Great looking and well thought out boat. Congratulations on not allowing "physical challenges" stop you from doing what you enjoy.:clap You are an inspiration to those of us who share similar health issues. If we are lucky, we are all going to get old someday and that beat's the shit out of being in "Tombstone Orchard".

Tom


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Brilliant boat!!! All respect to you.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Speechless!

:clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Shiznik (7/20/2009)*Speechless!
> 
> :clap:bowdown:clap:bowdown




*Green with envy!*


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

What an amazing boat!! Congrats and the best of luck out there!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is my fourth boat since I have been in a wheelchair. The 3 smaller boats I just removed the helm seat and ran the boat sitting the wheelchair.It made for a terrible, jolting ride. Now I can sit back and relax.

Thank you very much for all the compliments and I hope to see you out there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

work of art ........



congrats on one of the nicest CC out there:usaflag


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I went yakkin today and saw it on your lift. Tried to fish but I couldn't stop looking at it:bowdown


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

One hell of a boat and deserving for someone that isn't going to let sh-t stop them from puttinga bend in a rod. AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!!! Everything everyone else said is sure deserved. I hope to see you on the water.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank You......Thank You.....Thank You.....

I also forgot to mention that these boats are BULLET PROOF...!!!! 

They are also used around the world as police and rescue boats. 

Check out their website.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a fine ride!!! AWSOME design!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is some more information on their boats.....

http://www.oceanmasterboats.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Even more information from their website featuring my boat. I didn't know this until today.

http://www.oceanmasterboats.com/31centerconsole/31cc_main.htm


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding boat - something you can really take pride - in 

Look forward to your fishing reports !


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother, that thing is absolutely beautiful. Much respect and admiration.:bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your boat and story. There is no telling how many folks you may have inspired to keep fighting or to take up fishing or a real passion again.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Sweet ride. I have a fresh water system on my boat and thought about putting a mister on from Target connected to the freshwater system. Is it worth doing in your experience with yours?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The misting system I have is a 600 to 1000 psi unit. It gives you a blanket of super fine mist that does not get you wet unless you get right in close to one of the 10 misting jets, which feels damn good. I even use them trolling and they work great. It puts out more of a "fog" of mist and envelopes the boat. I have the misters from Target, Lowes, ect. that hook up to a water hose on my dock and back porch around the pool. They will get you wet..! But when it's 100 degrees and 100% humidity who cares. If you drape some on your T-Top and hook it up to your fresh water wash down it will cool you off but it will use allot of water. I would definitely try it. Who cares if you get wet out there fishing..!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I loved all the LED's you added. I wanted some for my boat but it may be too much $ for a 15 Key West. Even have one in the livewell!Also, the wiring shows attention to detail that any veteran boater would care about and appreciate. The misting system is absolutely brilliant. And FLIR??? Genius!!!


----------

